# Back seat latches rattle



## fuzzydawg (Dec 11, 2011)

I"m new to this forum, did a search on seat back latch and rattle, found no matches. Anybody else have a problem with a really annoying metallic rattle/clunk coming from the latches that hold the rear seats' backs when they're in the up position? Any known fix?


----------



## deeohgee81 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a 2008 and had the same problem early on.

I decided to make my own fix instead of dealing with the dealer.

The problem is that the latch (on the seat) doesnt fully clasp on the metal clip on the car frame.

I used surgical tape (not sure if that is what its called). Its the white tape used to strap on gauze onto a wound. I chose this tape because it provides a cushion.

Anyways..i tapped around and around and around on the metal bar (half the clip) on which the latch clasps onto. When you put the seat back, you will notice that the latch fits more snugg because the tape takes up the slack.

I did it on both sides. I put my seats down when i move large things, and just let the tape be around the black clip....but when the seats are up, you dont even know they are there. 

Problem solved. Hope this helps.


----------

